# New Yard Module(s)



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

My first layout was a simple 4x8 table, with an oval track and some switching so I could get a feel for the dos and don'ts. After learning from that, and the club I was with for a bit, I've decided to build this (as a start) for my future basement layout:










Kinda big, its actually 2(ea) 4x8 table/modules...and I'll add scenery once I get the thing build but it should be fun. As mentioned in other posts, I use Digitrax DCC and I'm planning 3 power districts, one for the yard body, another for the Shinohara cross-over, and the third for the main line.

I'm planning this as front and center for my layout and it will be my primary staging area. I've got room in the basement for a larger/hidden staging area if need be later. The remainder of the layout will follow NMRA module format as best as I can.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. I haven't started laying track yet but should begin that process this week. (I'm finishing prep on the tables today).


----------



## DavyR (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic! WHat a dream! Love the graffics. Very logical and functional like the prototypes. Thanks for posting! Have you built much of it yet?


----------



## NSHO (Dec 28, 2011)

Not as knowledgeable as some...but how are you going to get the "cars" on and off of the A/D track without going back on the mainline? Same with the yard lead, you build your train, then where do you take it?


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NSHO said:


> Not as knowledgeable as some...but how are you going to get the "cars" on and off of the A/D track without going back on the mainline? Same with the yard lead, you build your train, then where do you take it?


I realized the problem with the A/D track and added a "drill" for it....so basically its a third line parralleling the mains to the east end. 

Remember this is just a couple of modules, part of a bigger plan that is on hold at the moment while we relocate.


----------

